
Pineapple Fund looking to convert some funds to Bitcoin Cash - guardiangod
https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/7lnu9w/pineapple_fund_update_homes_in_haiti_education/
======
HatchedLake721
He just donated $1 million USD to the Internet Archive! :O

[https://blockchain.info/tx/efe552239f4cfcd167a49865c52ad3185...](https://blockchain.info/tx/efe552239f4cfcd167a49865c52ad318520166f45f4e43988237068c34b026d0)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/7lnu9w/pineapple_fund_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/7lnu9w/pineapple_fund_update_homes_in_haiti_education/drnncs5/)

------
ghughes
Money quote:

> It has been clear to us that the current bitcoin network is completely
> incapable of functioning as a payment processing network, not just for "cups
> of coffees" but even for multi-million dollar transactions, and we are using
> SegWit.

~~~
jeremyt
This is laughable. I transferred btc today in about 30 mins.

~~~
flashm
And 30 minutes is acceptable...?

~~~
xzel
Don't ACH and wire transfers take at least a day? And as a disclaimer I'm not
for or against either coin.

~~~
kuschku
In the EU, since November 2017, wire transfers take 15 seconds (Disclaimer:
some banks are still rolling it out).

Welcome to the world of the Single European Payments Area Instant Credit
Transfer Scheme.

~~~
nkkollaw
Ah. I didn't know this. Even in different currencies?

~~~
kuschku
Until 2018, SEPA transactions only clear in EUR, I think from 2018 on there
will also be support for other EU currencies.

~~~
nkkollaw
Very nice.

I spent a lot of money and time before diacovering Transferwise.

------
tlrobinson
This is somewhat off-topic but I might as well ask this here: who are
respected technical people who support Bitcoin Cash?

~~~
mhluongo
Ryan X. Charles at Yours comes to mind. Many technical founders of Bitcoin
co's were behind SegWit2x, which flamed out spectacularly, and some are
switching to Bitcoin Cash- eg Stephen Pair of BitPay.

~~~
tlrobinson
I’m sort of surprised the centralized Bitcoin businesses like BitPay,
Coinbase, and exchanges aren’t collaborating to transparently push
transactions between them off-chain.

Lightning Network isn’t even required, just simple unidirectional payment
channels would allow them to amortize the transaction fees over many
transactions, and be instantly confirmed.

The only tricky bit is the sender knowing when it can go off-chain. With
BitPay soon requiring Payment Protocol that becomes easier [1]

1\. [https://blog.bitpay.com/payment-
protocol/](https://blog.bitpay.com/payment-protocol/)

~~~
mhluongo
Some exchanges use Blockstream's Liquid federated sidechain to do inter-
exchange settlement.

Agreed though, payment channels have been around a long time.

------
medlazik
> we're looking to convert some of our funds to Bitcoin Cash

He's not "switching" to bcash

------
vongesell
Title is very inaccurate.

